# fencepost turkey calls



## swift4me (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess cutting ancient chestnut and oak fenceposts with with my Husky counts as kind of a milling technique....






This first call is oak with a cherry lid. I thought I had cut a chestnut post I found, but as soon as I started working with it, that pissy oak smell hit me. I'd never made an oak box call before, but it sounds great. The lid is from a diseased cherry I cut down last year and the inlay is ebony.





Then I got the right fencepost and made another one with a little bling. The end pieces are ebony, rosewood and cherry. The lid is from an old board I found and honestly have no idea what it is, but it sounds good on the chestnut. 

Thanks for looking,

Pete


----------



## deeker (Oct 9, 2010)

You do very good work.

Keep posting pics...


----------

